# What a Letdown!



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I bought The Thing (Collector's Edition) from someone at work and watched it last night, what a letdown! It says it's in 2.35:1 format, which is true but it was NOT anamorphic!  Why do they release a "Collector's Edition" in a non-anamorphic image?

The short and sweet of it is: On my projector, I normally select Full to view anamorphic and it automatically fills my screen with the proper aspect ratio, with this piece of crap, I had to select Zoom to get it to the edge of the screen but then I lost some of the image off the sides. The only other way to watch it to see the entire image would have been in Through mode then I would have had about a 1 foot black bar on the sides, top and bottom of the image. :nono2:

When are the studios going to wake up?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is true for some of the older Universal Studios Collector Edition releases. Many of them are non-anamorphic. I have the "Tremors" Collector Edition which is also non-anamorphic.

Luckily, they stopped doing that a little over a year ago.


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> Why do they release a "Collector's Edition" in a non-anamorphic image?


This is one of my pet peeves, too. I *hate* non-anamorphic DVDs.

The 2-disc set of "From Dusk 'til Dawn", one of my favorite movies, is non-anamorphic. They just put the laserdisc version on DVD and called it the "Collector's Edition"! (you can tell it's the laserdisc version because the commentary track refers to it that way)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Abyss was a big big disappointment. It was non-anamorphic even though it said it was on the package when it was first released!


----------

